# 67 Factory 4-piston Brakes



## Sixty7GTO (May 4, 2017)

Since these factory brakes and have two-piece rotors, is there a place you can buy just the rotor as I already have the hub assemblies? Or, I'm I bound to buy the aftermarket one piece or the even more expensive two-piece units?
I also need information on reconditioned calipers. I see prices all over the place. Where and how much for stainless sleeved calipers. I live in Rhode Island and would like to stay local if possible, or MA, CT, RI, and southern NH.


----------

